# Let ‘Em Have It



## rcannonp (Aug 24, 2008)

I just saw this on John Nack's blog – http://www.dearadobe.com/

I think that you get extra points for cursing.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Aug 24, 2008)

There is some really funny stuff there, but truth be told, there is some really good points being made as well. :(


----------



## rcannonp (Aug 24, 2008)

There are a lot of good points, and there are also a lot of posts that make me think that the guys who make “You Suck at Photoshop” really nailed that character. There are a lot of Donnie Hoyle wannabes out there.


----------

